# Sapphire RX 470 4GB Elpida silent bios required



## johnambush (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi. I would be very grateful if anyone could upload Sapphire RX 470 4 Gb Nitro Elpida silent bios. I obviously forgot to back up mine before flashing modded bios


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2019)

johnambush said:


> Hi. I would be very grateful if anyone could upload Sapphire RX 470 4 Gb Nitro Elpida silent bios. I obviously forgot to back up mine before flashing modded bios



Have you tried flipping the bios switch?

@johnambush


----------



## johnambush (Jan 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Have you tried flipping the bios switch?
> 
> @johnambush



New #3
I would like to put back default silent bios but i don't have it. I tried to find it from links you put but there is hynix and samsung, not elpida silent. I though I backed it up but unfortunately I forgot to do it. Just need someone to upload his back up bios.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2019)

johnambush said:


> New #3
> I would like to put back default silent bios but i don't have it. I tried to find it from links you put but there is hynix and samsung, not elpida silent. I though I backed it up but unfortunately I forgot to do it. Just need someone to upload his back up bios.


Give me a little bit of time, can you please take a picture of the white sticker that says SKU#/number on the back of the card and post that picture here


----------



## johnambush (Jan 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Give me a little bit of time, can you please take a picture of the white sticker that says SKU#/number on the back of the card and post that picture here



This one. Thank you for helping me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2019)

johnambush said:


> This one. Thank you for helping me



There is no guarantee I will find the quiet bios, you may need to use wattman or afterburner to tune the clocks down.

This is your specific card, do note the Clock speed and ram amount.
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=070ecc49-9bea-4221-ac39-0386443583fe&lang=eng

Do not flash any bios until instructed to do so

Please note these are posted in descending order from newest bios date code to oldest:

For Bios Switch Position 1 1260/1750 Profile:

This Says Nitro+ OC in bottom description:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188122/188122

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/189564/189564

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/200922/200922

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192616/192616

This Says Nitro+ but no OC in bottom description:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192447/192447


This Says Nitro OC in bottom description:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/186522/186522


This Says Nitro but no OC:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188658/188658

This Doesn't Say Nitro but Everything matches others:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188019/188019

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190712/190712

There are no Bios Position 2 Files for 1143/1750 Profile.

I provided all these files just in case if the first 4 do not work for some odd reason (bricking)

I would suggest using the very first file I posted.

Instructions on how to flash from easiest to hardest.

1. Download AMD/ATI flash from here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/

2. In Windows Turn off antivirus/antimalware utilities.

3. Run AMD/ATI Flash In Windows, Locate the file you just downloaded, have your card bios switch in Position 1.

4. Follow all directions in tool

5. If Failure Occurs Refer to these 2 videos and the Links in My Signature.



















6. If you are unsure about doing it yourself-have a shop do it for you.

7. If you need further assistance you can always reach out to @cdawall, @MrGenius, @Solaris17.

Last but not least You can reach out to Sapphire for the correct files and their tools if any of this is too much for you to handle.

@johnambush

Hope this wasn't abandoned...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2019)

And this one is abandoned too smh

@johnambush


----------



## johnambush (Jan 27, 2019)

Didn't try any of those. Still looking if I can find someone's back up


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2019)

I provided 4 nitro+ oc bios files above, try them or contact sapphire.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well what's the deal?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2019)

johnambush said:


> Didn't try any of those. Still looking if I can find someone's back up


These are Files of Cards that people have backed up by uploading them with GPUz to the TPU database
If they 'arnt good enough contact the Card Vendor by Email


----------

